# Unable to upload custom avatar



## Japes21 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hello,

I just jumped on board here and am trying to customize my profile a little by uploading a custom avatar. It appears that most (if not all) members here have customized their avatar. I have tried enough times without success to figure out how to do so on my profile. On my edit my profile/edit avatar page i only have two options:

1. Do not use avatar

-or-

2. Use pre-defined funny avatar

There is no option shown that would allow me to upload a photo to create my own avatar.
Am I doing something wrong? Is it possible that I am looking in the wrong place or missing something? Any help anyone could provide would be much appreciated.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi Joe, and welcome to the forum.

Just to recap: in your "Edit Profile" section, the left side-menu will have "Edit Avatar", select this.

Once on the "Edit Avatar" Page, you will have three options:
No Avatar
Custom Avatar (max. size is 100x100 and/or 100Kb in size)
Pre-Defined Funny

Seen in this order.

It does sound like you've gotten to the right area, but I suspect that as a new member, there may be a short time period before the Custom Avatar becomes available to you.


----------



## Japes21 (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks GrauGeist... Apparently you were correct about having to wait for all the options to become available. The custom avatar option appeared this morning.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 23, 2014)

Excellent!


----------

